# Water Temp



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

What Temp does the surf bite pick-up seen on LBOS at Apache Pier was 52. I know here in Tenn in the spring mid 50's turns them on I know that's a whole different thing but I'll be down Easter week and just wondering Thanks


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

Things should pick up by April. Fishing early in the year and latebin the year can be hit or miss, but I've had some good days.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

You can count on whiting and blues the first couple weeks of April and Spanish towards the end of April along with everything else once we start approaching 70 degrees. If I was planning my first trip of the year wanting to catch fish it would be the last week of April. 

It just depends on the temp and the bait. I've filled coolers on March 30 and 31 with whiting and caught 10-11" Spanish the same day off of Springmaid.


----------

